# Long Hairy Above Ground Roots



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to trim up my plants and noticed that my plants are shooting out long above ground roots from all parts. Should I leave the above ground roots or clip them?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

The first question is what type of plants are you refering too? I have found that some stem plants have a tendency to sprout roots above the substrate. I just uproot, trim of bottom to desired height leaving some roots if possible and replant.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

These three: Hygrophila Difformis (Wisteria), Egeria Densa (Anacharis), Ludwigia Repens (Broadleaf Ludwiga)


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have definately seen that often with wisteria and anacharis. Maybe Niko will pipe in here. He is our local guru of all things aquatic.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its as normal as breathing air.
No way around it.
If you find it unsightly just pluck/prune them off.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Will plucking or pruning them off cause any problems with the plants? What is the normal practice in the planted community, do most people pluck/prune them or just leave them on? Am I being to O.C.D.?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure there is a "normal". I think if they show in the aquascape most prune them off. They will continue to grow back. It does not hurt the plants at all. They are aerial roots. I trim them off. If they hidden behind other plants who cares if they are they...


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

ditto!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> ....... They are aerial roots. ...


Aerial roots underwater?
Isnt that kinda like an oxymoron.
Perhaps we need to coin a new term for them. Like waterial roots. [smilie=n:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the great advice.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Newt said:


> Aerial roots underwater?
> Isnt that kinda like an oxymoron.
> Perhaps we need to coin a new term for them. Like waterial roots. [smilie=n:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Newt you are a funny guy!  ... waterial... ok!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Check your nitrate level. If nitrogen is low, plants produce a lot more roots. The picture below shows a N-deficient _H. polysperma_ plant. All the roots in the picture are waterial, er, above ground roots.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

HeyPK, Thanks for the info. I didn't know low nitrogen levels would stimulate the growth of these roots. Guess it's time to add more flora to the tank. Now I have an reason to justify to my wife why I need to go buy more fish this weekend. I'll go take advantage of Petsmart dollar deals and load up with tetras.


----------

